# Car and Health Insurance



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everyone. My husband is coming to Portugal to stay for over 6 months and he is looking for car insurance and health insurance whilst he is out there. Does anyone know where he can get information from regarding this. His car has an English registration plate.lane:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You don't say whether this is a holiday or a work posting, as different regulations apply.

Holiday: He should insure car in UK, and it can only be kept in Portugal for a max of 183 days in any 12 month period, as a temporary import "Vehicles brought into Portugal temporarily may only be driven by their owners, their owner’s spouse or common-law spouse, their owner’s parents or children or their registered keeper, provided none of these individuals are resident, employed or carrying out paid activity in Portugal."
Health treatment he should have a valid EHIC and again UK Health Insurance.

You say he'll stay here for 6 months+ if this is a holiday then he could well create problems for himself as officially he loses his rights to UK Residence status and certain benefits that go with that status.
A bit more information could get clearer answers.


----------



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

We have a property near Tomar and he is doing another up therefore he will spending the 6 months staying in the cottage. But will be coming back to England after the 6 months are up.


[
QUOTE=canoeman;657801]You don't say whether this is a holiday or a work posting, as different regulations apply.

Holiday: He should insure car in UK, and it can only be kept in Portugal for a max of 183 days in any 12 month period, as a temporary import "Vehicles brought into Portugal temporarily may only be driven by their owners, their owner’s spouse or common-law spouse, their owner’s parents or children or their registered keeper, provided none of these individuals are resident, employed or carrying out paid activity in Portugal."
Health treatment he should have a valid EHIC and again UK Health Insurance.

You say he'll stay here for 6 months+ if this is a holiday then he could well create problems for himself as officially he loses his rights to UK Residence status and certain benefits that go with that status.
A bit more information could get clearer answers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then he should alter his plans so he does not spend 6 months or 6 months + in Portugal, but *under 183 days* from leaving returning to UK. This is the amount of days and one of the ctiteria that the UK use as a measure of UK Residence.

As a visitor/holiday maker then for emergency health treatment he would use a valid UK EHIC, if he decides to purchase additional health insurance, you should check terms & conditions as might not cover his intended visit, i.e DIY/working as opposed to a holidaymaker.

Car Insurance again should be done from UK but lots of companies are reluctant to give 6 months cover abroad, There are companies mainly based on Algarve that do insure UK cars whether they would just do 6 months insurance at a reasonable price? Ibex & David Hills are two that come to mind. Car has too be road legal in UK to be road legal here.


----------



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you for the information. He was in Portugal for just under 6 months this year but he was told that the EHIC did not cover him for this period and that he would require further Health Cover but we are having trouble finding someone to cover him. The price we have been quoted so far is £6,000.

I will pass the information on to him.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Who told him it wasn't valid for 6 months?

A valid UK issued EHIC will cover him, the criteria for it being valid is that he is a UK Resident which is why 183 days in UK is important and the card hasn't expired.

As it says on site it entitles him to the same cover and charges as a Portuguese citizen, he should keep any receipts for treatments, tests or medication, as he should be able to claim back any costs either from Portuguese Social Security or from NHS Newcastle on return to UK.

What it doesn't cover is private treatment or repatriation, that's when you need Private Insurance.


About the EHIC
About the EHIC


----------

